# 3 days at Piedmont



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Just got back from three days at Piedmont. Rain and more rain. Tues. stays at the damn end due to the rain. Did really good with smallmouth. Used gitzits tubes, pearl white 3". Was pitching them on points and around roadbed. A couple 2 lbs ones. The next day went to the shallow end. Fished 6 mile. Used venom watermelon tubes and zoom 6" utale junebug worms. Did ok around wood but not as good as the week before. The rain on Tuesday was really bringing the lake up. Fished the tourniment Wed. night. Went to the shallow end and had to go to spinners. The water was up and getting muddy. Got two on a big colorado black spinner and two on a red buzz bait. It took 8-12 to win. I had 6 with four fish. I really needed the fifth. The next day the lake was up two feet. Fishing sucked. The high water had things a mess. I tryed everything I thougth that I new about high water. Nothing worked. Going back next week with my wife. Can anyone tell me where to take her and how for saugeyes? She hates to bass fish. See ya


----------



## Legendary Lures (May 10, 2004)

Try the channel straight out from Essex (Esox?) Bay. Use smaller Hopkin's Spoons or small lead slab spoons for saugeyes. Jig them just off the bottom. Good luck and let us know how you did.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I suggest you check the ledges just inside Essox bay for saugeye. You can spot feeding fish with your depthfinder. Once you identify the depth they are feeding check along shoreline for fish in the same depth.

Don't be surprised if smallmouth school on shad just like the saugeyes in deeper water  My wife calls em brown jumpy fish


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your tips. I'll try them all.


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

Try Reynolds road in the shallows. It always seems to produce eyes.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I got an idea  Take me out with you and I will show you all the good spots!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone know what's going on with the muskies there right now?


----------

